# مبرمج وفني ماكينات الووترجيت و cnc لتقطيع الرخام والجرانيت والزجاج والحديد ارحب بأي استفسار



## جمال سعد احمد (17 مارس 2013)

مبرمج وفني ماكينات الووترجيت و cnc لتقطيع الرخام والجرانيت والزجاج والحديد
ارحب بأي استفسار


----------



## yousf (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يتم تحويل تصميم بالتوكاد الى nc حتى يمكن للراوتر الصينى ان يتعامل معه وشكرا


----------



## جمال سعد احمد (28 مارس 2013)

التحكم الرقمي (NC) والتحكم الرقمي بالحاسوب (CNC)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إن مفهوم التحكم الرقمي بدأ في الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين كاستجابة للحاجة في تقنيات التصنيع المتقدمة لتشغيل مقاطع الطائرات المعقدة. تقنية التحكم الرقمي ببساطة هي تطبيق الطرق الرقمية للتحكم في المكائن. برمجة التحكم الرقمي لا تقوم بتصنيع الأجزاء، ولكن تتحكم بالماكينة كيف و متى وإلى أين تتحرك لتصنع الأجزاء.


برمجة التحكم الرقمي هي نشاط عقلي وفيزيائي فعلي يتم بالمشاركة ما بين تصميم وتوثيق البرنامج الذي سيستخدم لتصنيع الجزء. برمجة التحكم الرقمي غالباً ما تعرف ببرمجة الأجزاء يدوياً (Manual Part Programming) بسبب أنها تنجز بدون الحاسوب. بينما برمجة التحكم الرقمي التي يتم إنجازها باستخدام الحاسوب تسمى في بعض الأحيان برمجة الأجزاء بالحاسوب
(CAPP Computer-Aided Part Programming) أو التصنيع بالحاسوب (computer aided manufacturing).


مكائن التحكم الرقمي تقوم بنفس مهام أدوات القطع والتشكيل المستخدمة لعقود في الصناعة. الفرق الأساسي والفائدة الرئيسية لمعدات التحكم الرقمي هو زيادة التحكم في عدد القطع، وزيادة التحكم هذه سمحت بتصنيع أجزاء كان من الصعب أو من المستحيل تشغيلها في الطرق التقليدية.


توفر البرامج المشفرة معلومات يتم استخدامها من قبل وحدة تحكم الماكينة (MCU: Machine Control Unit) للسيطرة على عدة القطع. تعتبر وحدة تحكم الماكينة عقل ماكينة التحكم الرقمي. وظيفتها تشبه كثيراً وظيفة العقل عند الإنسان حيث أنها تقرأ، وتفسر وتحول المدخلات المفسرة (perceived input) إلى حركات مناسبة. كما تقوم بالتحكم بمختلف الملحقات مثل سائل التبريد، وتغيير الأدوات والرسوم. تقوم وحدة تحكم الماكينة (وتسمى أحياناً المتحكم Controller) تقوم بتحويل معلومات البرنامج المشفر إلى فولتية أو نبضات تيار بقيم وترددات مختلفة تستخدم للتحكم بعمليات الماكينة.


معظم مكائن NC/CNC قادرة على تخزين البرنامج في ذاكرتها. هذه المكائن تخزن البرنامج في ذاكرتها عندما تقوم بقراءته لأول مرة. ثم تستطيع أن تستدعي هذه البرامج من الذاكرة بشكل متكرر دون الحاجة لقراءتها مرة أخرى. وهذا يؤدي إلى عمليات أسرع عندما يكون المطلوب إنتاج أعداد من الأجزاء المتماثلة.


المكائن التي لا تحتوي على ذاكرة يجب أن تقرأ البرنامج خطوة خطوة وتقوم بتنفيذ الخطوة قبل الانتقال إلى الخطوة التالية ولأنها لا تستطيع تخزين البرنامج فإن المكائن التي لا تحتوي على ذاكرة يجب أن تعيد قراءة البرنامج في كل مرة تقوم إنتاج جزء جديد. وهذا يؤدي إلى تأخير العملية.


المكونات الأساسية لنظام التحكم الرقمي:
يتألف نظام التحكم الرقمي من المكونات الأساسية الثلاثة التالية:
البرنامج الذي يتضمن مجموعة التعليمات والتوجيهات التي تحدد حركة أدوات القطع.
وحدة السيطرة (وتسمى أحياناً وحدة تحكم الماكينة Machine Control Unit).
الماكينة أو أي عملية يراد التحكم بها.


البرنامج:

البرنامج هو مجموعة الأوامر والتوجيهات التي توجه الماكينة إلى ما يجب عمله. ويتم تشفير البرنامج على شكل أرقام أو رموز على وسائط إدخال معينة حيث يمكن تفسيره من قبل وحدة التحكم. وسائط الإدخال قد تكون على شكل شريط مثقب (Punched Tape) أو شريط مغناطيسي أو على شكل أفلام التصوير. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن هنالك طرق أخرى للإدخال، الأولى هي الإدخال اليدوي للتوجيهات إلى وحدة السيطرة. تسمى هذه الطريقة الإدخال اليدوي للبيانات
(Manual Data Input) ويشار لها اختصاراً بالحروف MDI وهي مناسبة فقط للأعمال البسيطة حيث لا يتم تكرار الأمر. الطريقة الثانية للإدخال تتم بواسطة ربط مباشر مع حاسوب. وتعرف بالتحكم الرقمي المباشر (Direct Numerical Control) أو ما يشار لها اختصاراً (DNC).
يتم إعداد البرنامج من قبل شخص مختص يعرف بمبرمج الأجزاء (Part Programmer) وظيفة المبرمج تجهيز مجموعة الخطوات التفصيلية التي يتم من خلالها إنجاز الوظيفة المطلوبة. ولعمليات التشغيل فإن خطوات التشغيل تشمل أيضاً الحركات النسبية بين أدوات القطع والمنتج.

وحدة السيطرة:
وحدة السيطرة هي ثاني المكونات الأساسية لنظام التحكم الرقمي. وتشمل الكيان المادي والإلكتروني الذي يقوم بقراءة وتفسير البرنامج وتحويله إلى فعل ميكانيكي للماكينة. وتتضمن وحدة السيطرة قارئ الشريط (Tape Reader)، ومنطقة البيانات (Data Buffer) وقنوات إشارات الخرج إلى الماكينة وقنوات التغذية العكسية من الماكينة ومتحكمات التسلسل التي تقوم بتحكم وسَـلسَـلة كامل العمليات لكل العناصر السابقة. ومن الجدير بالذكر بأن كل نظم التحكم الرقمي الحديثة اليوم مجهزة بحاسوب يعمل كوحدة سيطرة. ولذلك يعرف هذا النوع من نظم التحكم الرقمي بنظم التحكم الرقمي بالحاسوب (Computer Numerical Control) ويشار لها اختصار (CNC).
قارئ الشريط هو جهاز كهروميكانيكي يقوم بلف وقراءة الشريط المثقب الذي يحتوى على توجيهات البرنامج. يتم قراءة البيانات الموجودة في الشريط في منطقة البيانات
(Data Buffer). وظيفة هذا الجهاز تخزين المدخلات على شكل كتل منطقية من المعلومات. كتلة المعلومات تمثل عادة خطوة كاملة واحدة في سلسلة عناصر التشغيل. مثلا قد تكون البيانات اللازمة لتحريك منضدة الماكينة إلى موقع محدد وتشغيل ثقب في ذلك الموقع هي عبارة عن كتلة معلومات واحدة.
قنوات إشارات الخرج ترتبط بالمحرك الذي يسيطر على آليات الحركة
(Servo Motor) وبقية وحدات التحكم في الماكينة. ويتم إرسال التوجيهات في وحدة السيطرة إلى الماكينة عبر هذه القنوات. وللتأكد من أن هذه التوجيهات قد تم تنفيذها بشكل صحيح من الماكينة، فإن بيانات التغذية العكسية يتم إرسالها من الماكينة إلى وحدة السيطرة عبر قنوات التغذية العكسية. إن الوظيفة المهمة لدائرة التغذية العكسية هذه التأكد من أن موقع منضدة الماكينة وقطعة الشغل صحيح نسبة إلى أدوات القطع.
وحدات السيطرة على تسلسل العمليات تقوم بتنسيق الفعاليات لبقية عناصر وحدة التحكم. يشغل قارئ الشريط لقراءة البيانات في المنطقة المحددة (buffer)، ويتم إرسال الإشارات من وإلى الماكينة، وهكذا. وهذه الأنواع من العمليات يجب أن تكون متزامنة وهذه هي وظيفة وحدات السيطرة على التسلسل.
ومن عناصر نظام التحكم الرقمي والتي قد تكون جزءاً من وحدة السيطرة أو جزءاً من الماكينة، هي لوحة التحكم (Control Panel). تحتوي لوحة التحكم على مجموعة أزرار يتم من خلالها تشغيل النظام. وبالرغم من أن نظام التحكم الرقمي نظام أوتوماتيكي إلا أن الحاجة للإنسان مازالت قائمة لتشغيل وإيقاف الماكينة. وتغيير الأدوات (هنالك نظم تحكم رقمي تقوم بتغيير الأدوات تلقائياً)، ولتحميل وتفريغ الماكينة، وإنجاز مهمات مختلفة.

الماكينة أو العملية المراد التحكم بها:
العنصر الثالث من مكونات نظام التحكم الرقمي هو الماكينة أو العملية التي يراد التحكم بها. وهي الجزء الذي يقوم بإنجاز عمل مفيد. ومن الأمثلة الشائعة لنظام تحكم رقمي والمصمم لإنجاز عمليات تشغيل تتألف الماكينة من منضدة ومحور دوران ومحركات ووحدات سيطرة ضرورية لقيادة المكونات. وتتضمن الماكينة أيضاً عدد القطع والمثبتات ومعدات مساعدة أخرى ضرورية لعمليات التشغيل.

إجراءات نظام التحكم الرقمي:
لاستخدام نظام التحكم الرقمي في التصنيع يجب إنجاز الخطوات التالية:
تخطيط العملية: يجب أن يترجم الرسم الهندسي للجزء المراد تشغيله إلى عمليات تصنيعية يشار إلى هذه الخطوة على أنها تخطيط العملية (Processing Planning) وهي معنية بتحضير ما يعرف بصحيفة المسلك التقني (Route Sheet). وصحيفة المسلك التقني هي قائمة العمليات المتسلسلة التي يجب إنجازها على قطعة الشغل. وتحتوي صحيفة المسلك التقني على قائمة المكائن التي يجب أن تمر عبرها قطعة الشغل لإنجاز سلسلة عمليات، وعادة ما يحتوي المسلك التقني بعض العمليات التي يجب إنجازها على مكائن التحكم الرقمي فيما يتم إنجاز باقي العمليات على مكائن تشغيل كلاسيكية.
برمجة العملية: يقوم الشخص المبرمج بالتخطيط للعملية لذلك الجزء من العمل الذي سيتم إنجازه بواسطة التحكم الرقمي. وهذا الشخص يجب أن يمتلك دراية كافية حول عمليات التشغيل وأن يكون مدرباً بشكل جيد، وهو المسئول عن التخطيط لتسلسل خطوات التشغيل والتي يراد إنجازها على مكائن التحكم الرقمي وتوثيق هذه الخطوات بنموذج خاص، وهناك طريقتان لبرمجة مكائن التحكم الرقمي:
برمجة يدوية.
برمجة بالحاسوب.


تجهز أوامر التشغيل في البرمجة اليدوية على شكل قائمة من الحركات النسبية ما بين الأدوات والمنتج والتي يجب اتباعها لتشغيل الجزء. أما في البرمجة بمساعدة الحاسوب يتم التخلص من الكثير من العمل الممل الذي نصادفه في البرمجة اليدوية حيث يقوم الحاسوب بهذه المهام. وهذا مهم بشكل خاص عند تشغيل قطع شغل ذات أشكال هندسية معقدة حيث يتضمن العمل خطوات تشغيل متعددة، إن استخدام الحاسوب في مثل هذه المكائن يؤدي إلى توفير كبير للجهد والوقت.
تحضير الشريط: يقوم المبرمج بتحضير الشريط المثقب بعد الإطلاع على خطة التشغيل، في البرمجة اليدوية يتم تحضير الشريط المثقب مباشرة من البرنامج عن طريق جهاز خاص له قابلية تثقيب الشريط، وفي البرمجة بمساعدة الحاسوب يقوم الحاسوب بتفسير الأوامر وإنجاز الحسابات الضرورية لتحويلها إلى سلسلة من أوامر الحركات للماكينة ثم التحكم بجهاز التثقيب لتحضير الشريط للماكينة.
التحقق من صحة الشريط: بعد تحضير الشريط يتم التأكد من دقة الشريط من خلال عملية تحقيق (Verification). في بعض الأحيان يتم فحص الشريط عن طريق تشغيله من خلال برنامج حاسوب يقوم برسم حركات عدة القطع المختلفة على الورق، وبهذه الطريقة يتم الكشف عن معظم الأخطاء التي قد يحتويها الشريط، ويتم اختبار الشريط أيضاً عن طريق تجربته على الماكينة باستخدام مواد بلاستيكية أو ما شابه لتشغيل الجزء. إن أخطاء البرمجة معتادة وفي بعض الأحيان يستلزم الأمر ثلاث محاولات للوصول إلى الصيغة النهائية.
الإنتاج: الخطوة النهائية في إجراءات التحكم الرقمي هي استخدام الشريط في الإنتاج. وهذا يتضمن طلب القطعة الخام وتحديد الأدوات والمثبتات اللازمة وتجهيز ماكينة التحكم الرقمي. وظيفة العامل هي تحميل قطعة الشغل على الماكينة وتحديد موضع البداية لأدوات القطع نسبة إلى قطعة الشغل. يقوم نظام التحكم الرقمي بعد ذلك بتنفيذ الأوامر الموجودة على الشريط وعند انتهاء تشغيل الجزء يقوم العامل بإزالته عن الماكينة وتحميل القطعة التالية وهكذا.


خطوات العمل:
تتألف مراحل العمل في جزء يتم تنفيذه باستخدام برنامج التصميم بالحاسوب ثم نقل التصميم إلى الجزء الثاني والذي يتم باستخدام برنامج تشغيل أو تصنيع بالحاسوب.
برنامج MasterCAM:
وهو برنامج تصميمي وتشغيلي من ضمن البرامج المتقدمة في مجال التصنيع, ولقد تم استخدامه لتوضيح الجانب التصنيعي في هذه المقالة، والشكل (4) يوضح نافذة البرنامج. في أعلى شاشة البرنامج يظهر سطر العنوان الذي يقوم بعرض اسم الملف الجاري العمل عليه حالياً. ثم والى الأسفل منه شريط الأدوات الذي انتظمت فيه مجموعه كبيره من الأزرار. حيت يمكن استعراض المزيد من الأزرار عن طريق الضغط على السهمين في أقصى اليسار, وهذا الشريط يمكن إخفاؤه أو استرجاعه عن طريق الضغط على (Alt+B).
هنالك أيضا قوائم في أقصى يسار الشاشة, القائمة الرئيسية إلى الأعلى والقائمة الثانوية إلي الأسفل حيث يتضح فيها قيمة Z واللون...الخ. وتضم القائمة الرئيسية مجموعات الأوامر المهمة لإنجاز عمليات التصميم والتشغيل والتعديل...الخ.
وبصورة عامة يتضمن التفاعل داخل MasterCAM على خيارات القوائم والتحاور ضمن منطقة التحاور أسفل الشاشة وإنشاء العناصر واختيار المجاميع في نافذة الرسم. ويتم التنقل بين القوائم الفرعية للوصول إلى الأوامر المطلوبة, ويتم تحديد المعلومات المطلوبة عن طريق قوائم فرعية أو صناديق حوار, ثم تنفيذ الأمر المطلوب. وهنالك إمكانية للتراجع عن الأوامر عن طريق الأمر (Undo) لتصحيح الخطأ.
يمكن إظهار واخفاء منطقة التحاور عن طريق الضغط (Alt+P).حيث أن إخفاء منطقة التحاور يؤدى إلي زيادة مساحة العمل. وحينما يكون مطلوبا إدخال بيانات فان منطقة التحرير تظهر مباشرة في أسفل الشاشة تسمح بإدخال البيانات المطلوبة.




الشكل (4): نافذة برنامج MasterCAM.


خطوات التصميم باستخدام نظام التصميم بالحاسوب:
يمكن استخدام البرنامج أوتوكاد لتنفيذ الجزء التصميمي من العمل, وللتوضيح نستعرض خطوات العمل للنموذج المبين في الشكل (5)، ويمكن بيان خطوات إنجاز هذا النموذج على النحو التالي:
استخدام متعدد الخطوط (Polyline) لرسم الحدود الخارجية للنموذج كقطعة واحدة.
استخدام الدائرة لرسم الثقوب الموجودة في التصميم.
بعد رسم النموذج في مستوى ثنائي الأبعاد يتم تحويل الرسم إلى نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد, وذلك عن طريق البثق (Extrude) وبثخانة (10 mm).
نقوم بتفريغ الثقوب باستخدام الطرح (Subtract).






الشكل (5).


بعد الانتهاء من مرحلة التصميم نقوم بتخزين الملف باسم ما، وليكن (plate). يتم تشغيل برنامج MasterCAM ثم استدعاء الملف الخاص بالنموذج وبعد الوصول إلى الملف المطلوب عن طريق استعراض المجلدات وتحديد الموقع الصحيح للملف يتم الضغط على زر فتح الملفات. حيث تكتمل عملية نقل الملف إلى البرنامج MasterCAM. يتم إظهار الرسم على كامل الشاشة وذلك بالضغط على Screen Fit, تم الضغط على الأمر Gviewisometric, ثم بعد ذلك الضغط على Screen Fit لكي يظهر الرسم على شكل ثلاثي الأبعاد, ولتحويله إلى جسم صلب يتم الضغط على (ALT+S). كما في الشكل (6).


الشكل (6).

العمليات التصنيعية:
يتم إجراء عمليات التشغيل للنموذج المراد تصنيعه حسب التسلسل الآتي:

تحديد مادة المنتج ويتم عبر اختيار المادة المناسبة من مكتبة البرنامج الموضحة بالشكل (7)


الشكل (7): مكتبة المواد.

لتحديد حجم المادة الخام و تحديد عدة القطع ونوع التشغيل ويتم ذلك من القائمة Tool Paths حيث يتم تحديد نوع عملية التشغيل
( ثقب, تفزير، توسيع...الخ). وللبرنامج مكتبة خاصة بأدوات القطع كما هو موضح بالشكل 8.




الشكل ( 8 ): مكتبة أدوات القطع الهندسية.

ثم يتم تحديد متغيرات عملية القطع من عمق القطع والتغذية وسرعة القطع عبر صندوق الحوار Facing Parameters الموضح في الشكل (9).




الشكل (9): متغيرات أدوات القطع على سطح قطعة الشغل.

خطوات إرسال البرنامج إلى الماكينة:
بعد الانتهاء من اختيار عدد القطع واختبارها يتم الانتقال إلى مرحلة معالجة التصميم وتحويله إلى لغة الماكينة.
نختار المتغيرات الموضحة بالشكل (10) (Save NC file, Edit ,Ask) ثم نغير في نوع اللغة المستخدمة بالضـغط على Change Post
ونخـتار اللغـة المناسـبة.




الشكل (10): مكتبة المواد.

نحفظ هذا الملف باسم NG.nc وهو ما تحتاجه الماكينة لإنجاز العمل حيث نحصل على الشفرة اللازمة لتشغيل الماكينة (G-Code). ويمكن اختبار هذه الشفرة من داخل البرنامج MasterCAM دون الحاجة لتشغيله على الماكينة وذلك عبر محاكاة (simulation) ما يؤدي الى توفير الكثير من الجهد والوقت، ويوضح الشكل (11) عملية اختبار نموذج آخر تم إعداده خلال فترة تحضير هذه المقالة.




الشكل (11).

الاستنتاجات:
إن بناء نظام CAD/CAM متكامل يوفر اتصال مباشر بين عمليتي التصميم والتصنيع، إن هدف نظام CAD/CAM ليس فقط أتمتة مراحل معينة من التصميم والتصنيع ولكن أيضاً أتمتة الانتقال من التصميم إلى التصنيع.
إن استخدام نظام CAD/CAM متكامل يؤدي وبشكل فائق إلى تقليل الأخطاء التي تقع خلال برمجة الأجزاء على مكائن CNC إذ أن البرنامج المطلوب يتم الحصول عليه تلقائياً من خلال الحاسوب الذي تم تزويده بالبيانات اللازمة للتصنيع. ويمكن القول بأن المستقبل يحمل في طياته الكثير من الأمل في الوصول إلى نظام CAD/CAM ذي مواصفات فائقة وذلك عن طريق تطور علوم الاتصالات والمعالجات الدقيقة والبرمجيات. إذ أن تطور علوم الاتصالات سيؤدي إلى تبادل المعلومات بشكل كبير بين الأشخاص والآلات والحواسيب.
العامل الثاني الذي سيؤدي إلى تحسين دور CAD/CAM هو تطور الحواسيب الدقيقة والمعالجات الدقيقة مما يؤدي إلى ابتكار آلات أكثر تطوراً. وبشكل عام يمكن إجمال فوائد عديدة لنظام CAD/CAM ومكائن CNC.
التوصيات:
نظراً لأهمية هذه البرامج في الصناعة واستخدامها في العديد من المجالات، وكذلك افتقار الصناعة في بلادنا إلى تصنيع قطع الغيار والمنتجات معقدة الشكل وكذلك الكوادر الفنية في هذا المجال فإننا نوصي بالآتي:
عمل دراسات تأخذ اقتصاديات التشغيل بنظر الاعتبار.
الاهتمام بنظام CAD/CAM والتركيز عليه في المناهج التعليمية.
توفير آلات التحكم الرقمي والقيام بإنشاء ورش متخصصة لها في هذا المجال.
الرفع من مستوى الكوادر الوطنية في هذا المجال بإقامة الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المستويات داخلياً وخارجياً إن أمكن.

مع خالص أمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ...


----------



## جمال سعد احمد (9 أبريل 2013)

شكرا 
ارحب بأي سؤال عن ماكينات السي ان سي & والووتر جيت الاعمال الخاصه بالرخام ايضا 

cnc & water jet mashine


----------



## abdoumalek (10 أبريل 2013)

ارجو من سيادتك االنظر فى موضوعى اسئلة مبتدىء في الستيبر موتور لانه فية اسئلة ارجوك تجاوبنى عليها


----------



## QATARVIP (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك خير الجزاء عندي استفسار بسيط لدي مكينة سي ان سي جديدة وتواجهني مشكلة الماكينة تشتغل طبيعي جداً ولكن الاسبندل لايدور مالعمل علماً ان برنامج التشغيل ماك 3


----------



## khalidE (13 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز لدي مشكل فعندما تبدأ الآلة بالأشتغال تكون ممتازة لكن حينما تصل الى منتصف العمل تتوقف لبضع ثوان ثم يسمع لها صوت كأنه صوت إختناق مما يؤدي الى خروجها عن المسار الصحيح ثم تقوم بتخريب العمل
برنامج الألة هو nc studio وشكرا لك أخي


----------



## جمال سعد احمد (28 نوفمبر 2013)

راجع الدائره الكهربائيه لديك بالنسبه لعطل الموتور


----------



## جمال سعد احمد (28 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي خالد راجع مصدر الصوت وصادر من وين
وهل ماكينتك هي سامي ووترجيت 
اسف على التأخير في الرد


----------



## drsayed2000 (10 ديسمبر 2013)

اسال عن كيفية استخدام الراوتر في الحفر على الرخام وهل توجد صور توضح ذلك... مشكور اخي


----------



## amine31400 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
أنا أخوكم من الجزائر إشتريت ماكينة رويتر من الصين لكن للأسف لم يرسل لي دليل التشغيل حتى بعد إتصالي بهم لهذا إرتأيت أن اتقدّم لطلب المساعدة منكم إن أمكن وأنا شاكر لكم مقدّما و بارك اللّه فيكم


----------



## oussama11112 (17 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم أنا عندي راوتر sd-1300/2500 و المشكلة أنه عندما أريد قطع مستطيل مثلا طوله 1م الماكنة تقطعه ب 1م.5سم أرجو المساعدة


----------



## a7medsamir2020 (15 مايو 2015)

مشكوووووووور


----------

